# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  هنا ستطرح الهواتف التي تم فك شفرتها بنجاح على السيرڤر

## universounlock

هنا ستطرح الهواتف التي تم فك شفرتها بنجاح على السيرڤر 
نسعى دائما لارضاء الزبناء واحترام الوقت المحدد لكل خدمة   
 اذا كنت موزع وكان لديك طلب بالجملة المرجو الاتصال بنا للحصول على أفضل الأسعار
GSM : 06-99-888-951
Skype : hassanlaarous
SONORK : 100.1621034       :Smile:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  :Smile:

----------


## mobi_sud

Nokia Brute Force Super FAST 1-60 MIN	355937040138871.bcl	 #pw+389321571825517+1#
#pw+428889591837525+2#
#pw+812292186436295+3#
#pw+407592144833652+4#
#pw+421827482090746+5#
#pw+936490926018015+6#
#pw+821805176560534+7#
Universounlock

----------


## mobi_sud

Nokia Brute Force Super FAST 1-60 MIN	356723052365951.bcl	 #PW+084743861179040+1#
#PW+967918674991988+2#
#PW+419345844941400+3#
#PW+625838990920216+4#
#PW+351160755694336+5#
#PW+961158259165354+6#
#PW+135850042165639+7#

----------


## mobi_sud

Bruteforce 1-36Hr Delivery Guaranteed -	354333049040071.bcl	 NCK: #pw+648257967963434+1# #pw+328909027042332+2# #pw+086248141163845+3# #pw+408960642886975+4# #pw+995557516239644+5# #pw+492012485311811+6# #pw+223954650521195+7#

----------


## sab_bane

مجموعة هواتف تم فك الشفرة بنجاح

----------


## sab_bane

يتبع.............................

----------


## mobi_sud

Nokia Brute Force Super FAST 1-60 MIN	3516800540209.bcl	 #pw+745422387169165+1#
#pw+749800943005277+2#
#pw+829161799298723+3#
#pw+346389417612412+4#
#pw+947047212304904+5#
#pw+112294079938321+6#
#pw+228276832321150+7# 
dans meme pas 30 min j'ai reçus mon code de désimlocage….merci Universounlock

----------


## The-Unlocker

اسم الخدمة :  Movistar iPhone 4/4s/5 [ INSTANT ]
IMEI	:013350003246513
Code: Unlocked
Envoyé Sur:2013/11/22 17:59:34
A répondu le	:2013/11/22 17:66:22

----------


## The-Unlocker

[]   Motorola Database 2 (Atrix, MB865, XT720, MB511, Defy,)
IMEI	:356521047477570
Code	:	 Unlock code : GsmPrimaryLockCode: 49428444 GsmSecondaryLockCode: 33840972
Envoyé Sur:2013/11/09 12:28:05
A répondu le:2013/11/12 08:40:04 
سرفر جميل وكل الخدمات في التوقيت المحدد وبعض الاحيان اقل 
بالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## mobi_sud

Succès
O2& Tesco United Kingdom iPhone 4/4S( Clean Imeis Only)	01274400867……	 Unlocked 
MERCI BIEN    UNIVERSOUNLOCK   JE TE FAIS CONFIANCE

----------


## mobi_sud

Succès
VIRGINE FRANCE CLEAN&BARRED ALL IMEIS	01300300……	 Unlocked  
CET IPHONE EST D&#201;SIMLOQU&#201; CHEZ   UNIVERSOUNLOCK  EN UN TEMPS RECORD….EN AVANT POUR LE MEILLEUR

----------


## zinnor79

Samsung Galaxy  Note 3  4 Level  INSTANT 
DECODAGE REUSSI

----------


## zinnor79

Virgine france clean&barred all imeis 
decodage reussi

----------


## zinnor79

SFR ALL IMEIS BARRED/ Blacklisted 
DECODAGE REUSSI

----------


## mobi_sud

Nokia Brute Force Super FAST 1-60 MIN	354572053948139.bcl	 #PW+194178209468573+1#
#PW+298394540504416+2#
#PW+632188814292529+3#
#PW+946658243910822+4#
#PW+432247734723477+5#
#PW+363941575916594+6#
#PW+851603740748236+7#

----------

